# Second row seat heater not working



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

just noticed tonight that one of the heated seats in the 2nd row is not functional - the indicator light comes on for a second when you push the button on the sliding door and then go out... any thoughts? this may be the first test of the CPO warranty.

Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

aeitingon said:


> just noticed tonight that one of the heated seats in the 2nd row is not functional - the indicator light comes on for a second when you push the button on the sliding door and then go out... any thoughts? this may be the first test of the CPO warranty.
> 
> Thanks!


Flip the seat up and check the connection, when you flip the seat you will notice immediately where I'm talking about. The follow that down as you lower the seat to see if it is making contact. Not sure if it's possible that it got pushed out of the way or the carpet got in the way. It was the first thing that crossed my mind when the dealer showed us how to flip the seats, I thought to myself, gotta remember where that is if the heated seats stop working. It sorta reminds me of a slot car that rubs the connections on the track---sorta.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*As you have a SEL*

... would assume that you also have the triple climate control setup (driver/passenger and then a lock out for rear climate control); if you 'lock out' the rear climate control, the rear seat heater will also momentarily light up and then go dark or shut off. Make sure the little 'lock' for rear seat climate control light is off on the main climate control panel before you blame it on the seat heater --- we found this out just the other day as we had someone riding in the back seat; once we 'unlocked' it, the rear seat heater control stayed on as well as the rear indicator light for it. Can't remember how long the light stayed on with the 'lock' on but it wasn't very long ... PS, rear seat heaters are a great addition with how large the cabin is


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Am I understanding this correctly, if you lock out the rear heater, that will shut off the second row heated seats? Is that right?


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

early74B said:


> ... would assume that you also have the triple climate control setup (driver/passenger and then a lock out for rear climate control); if you 'lock out' the rear climate control, the rear seat heater will also momentarily light up and then go dark or shut off. Make sure the little 'lock' for rear seat climate control light is off on the main climate control panel before you blame it on the seat heater --- we found this out just the other day as we had someone riding in the back seat; once we 'unlocked' it, the rear seat heater control stayed on as well as the rear indicator light for it. Can't remember how long the light stayed on with the 'lock' on but it wasn't very long ... PS, rear seat heaters are a great addition with how large the cabin is


pure genius. i will check this tonight. thanks!


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

de-selecting the HVAC lock did not fix the problem... I also cleaned the contacts where the seat removes. Ugh.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

aeitingon said:


> de-selecting the HVAC lock did not fix the problem... I also cleaned the contacts where the seat removes. Ugh.


well it was worth a shot ... had my staff with me for lunch (full van for a change) and had people fighting over those middle row 'heated' seats (cold and damp in Chicago today) and tell you that they do indeed work well once you 'unlock' the rear climate control


----------



## Drw6895 (Jan 9, 2021)

early74B said:


> *As you have a SEL*
> 
> ... would assume that you also have the triple climate control setup (driver/passenger and then a lock out for rear climate control); if you 'lock out' the rear climate control, the rear seat heater will also momentarily light up and then go dark or shut off. Make sure the little 'lock' for rear seat climate control light is off on the main climate control panel before you blame it on the seat heater --- we found this out just the other day as we had someone riding in the back seat; once we 'unlocked' it, the rear seat heater control stayed on as well as the rear indicator light for it. Can't remember how long the light stayed on with the 'lock' on but it wasn't very long ... PS, rear seat heaters are a great addition with how large the cabin is


Thanks for this advice. I was having the same issue with my Atlas, and sure enough the lock out feature was engaged. I unclicked and the heated seats in the second row worked fine.


----------

